# Great War Trophy



## comiso90 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sherman tank in Iraq - Military Photos


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool picture. A nice little trophy I do say so myself.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice!

TO


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 19, 2009)

Very cool, indeed!


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 19, 2009)

I wonder if Iraq had any T-34's? they must have...

How cool would it be to slice up a T-34 with an A-10?


----------



## comiso90 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd like to know how the tank got there. was it there from the 1940's? 1950's?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2009)

Iraq had Shermans in there inventory. There are several of them floating around over there still. I think I might have a pic of one that I took in an old tank bone yard over there. They may have bought them from the Israelis or the Egyptians.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Did you have any such 'Trophies' while you were in service in Iraq? 

Nice !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2009)

No we did not take anything like that.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh, what about flags?  Sorry if I am being a bother.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2009)

I actually did bring back an Iranian and Iraqi flag. I took both of them off of tanks. One was an Iranian tank that was captured and the other Iraqi flag was taken off of an Iraqi tank. I also took some manuals out of some Iraqi tanks and I brought home a Iraqi Republican Guard uniform as well as some other Iraqi badges and money. I tried to bring home some parts out of an Iraqi Mig that was sitting at the end of our flight line, but our CO specifically put it off limits to us tearing it apart.

Other than that the only other thing I brought home (other than sand in my bags...) is some new Iraqi money (1,000,000 Dinar) in the hopes that one day the idiots over there will get there **** together and it will turn a profit. I bought the million dinar for only $200, so in the likely event that they don't get their **** together (and I am 99% sure they will never do so ) it is not a loss and will make for some nice paper money souvenirs.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 20, 2009)

That's awesome!  

It sounds like Mexican Pesos, I have 20,000 pesos in my room and it sounds like a crap load of money but in reality it is worth very little


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mexican economy is on the rise. Hang on to your Pesos B17.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a shoebox full of Mexican currency, well over 250,000 Pesos worth...but it's the old Peso (pre-93) and it's worth just a little bit less than nothing.

Does look cool though, and back in the 80's, that would have probably bought me a beer and a loaf of bread...


----------

